# Mary T. Goldman



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2021)

Here is a gray hair restorer from the 1910's. Mary T. Goldman St. Paul, Minn. honey amber colored and this one has the 5 ³/⁴oz embossed. Hope you enjoy. Does anybody know the makers mark? I thought it was an owen but I'm not sure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Donas12 (Feb 26, 2021)

That is a really nice one. Great display colour for sure.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 26, 2021)

Love the color and the cursive embossing on a slant. Looks absolutely mint. Thanks for sharing


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 27, 2021)

I had one that was BIM which I dug in 1981. It was sweet, and then became a hobby bore ... and got sold...  
Yours looks like Illinois glass (I in a Diamond) before they merged to become owens Illinois (O in a Diamond)
~FRED


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2021)

I thought it was too? It is just so messed up, I didn't recognize it. I know that thier mark on smaller med bottle can get seriously distorted. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

